# First Box using a CNC



## BangleGuy (Jan 3, 2021)

I have been posting my adventures with the Carbide 3D Shapeoko CNC Router on a separate thread, and wanted to show my first completed project. The box pieces were 100% made by the CNC, and I used Cherry and Walnut. It’s about 4” x 6” x 2 1/2” tall. I got the celtic vector SVG from Pixabay.com, which I modified to fit. I am still learning and there are plenty of mistakes, but I am pretty happy for this being box #1.

Question: what finish would be best for something like this? I have been putting on Tung oil, but I have never used this finish before and I am not sure how to get the wood to shine without debris showing through. Should I switch to a spray poly? I have a lot more experience with applying a finish to things that rotate! I’ve also used a lot of linseed oil on exterior projects, which isn’t going to get me a shine. Thanks for your suggestions

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2021)

Impressive work!

I use a lot of polymerized tung oil, and you can get a pretty good shine with it, but with probably 5+ coats. And like you said, debris is a real problem with the wipe on/off and dry times.

Believe you've got the right idea with the spray poly. I'd guess it would only take a coat or two with the tung base you've already got, just let the tung dry very well first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2021)

Astounding box! How much time did it take you to set up the CNC? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 4, 2021)

Great box!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Astounding box! How much time did it take you to set up the CNC? Chuck


Thanks! I think it came out pretty good considering it’s my maiden voyage with CNC routers. 

I probably have 4 hours of CAD and tool path generation work into this, and another 8 hours of fiddling with the setup, running and re-running. I am learning all of this as I go, so it is slow. I am working on plans for another box (version 2.0), and that one is going a little faster. Carbide Create is pretty easy to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice job Eric! Very impressive. I like the MinWax Wipe on Poly the best .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Really nice box, Eric. Imagine how long it would take to carve that celtic knot using hand chisels? I have not done anything with that much detail, but for inside stuff I like tung oil. You can get in various lusters. It does take some sanding or steel wool between coats (especially after the first application and the grain has raised) to get a nice clean finish. Which means for me the problem would be all those nooks and crannies. You may have to make yourself a couple little sanding blocks, e.g. 220 grit sand paper stuck to the end of a dowel might be good, and a second one that comes to a sharper edge so you can get into the pointed sections. If you keep your application rag fairly uniform you should be able to avoid uneven build-up. I haven't used sprays but they might work better - for the top for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2021)

Turned out great Eric! A finish that works well for me is wipe on poly, as sort of a primer coat, the rub down with steel wool or fine grit sandpaper, then a spray coat of poly, Minmax semi-gloss is my favorite.. simple, quick and always looks great....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Really nice box, Eric. Imagine how long it would take to carve that celtic knot using hand chisels? I have not done anything with that much detail, but for inside stuff I like tung oil. You can get in various lusters. It does take some sanding or steel wool between coats (especially after the first application and the grain has raised) to get a nice clean finish. Which means for me the problem would be all those nooks and crannies. You may have to make yourself a couple little sanding blocks, e.g. 220 grit sand paper stuck to the end of a dowel might be good, and a second one that comes to a sharper edge so you can get into the pointed sections. If you keep your application rag fairly uniform you should be able to avoid uneven build-up. I haven't used sprays but they might work better - for the top for sure.


Thanks! I bought some buffing wheels for my Dremel and am going to give those a try with the Tung oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Turned out great Eric! A finish that works well for me is wipe on poly, as sort of a primer coat, the rub down with steel wool or fine grit sandpaper, then a spray coat of poly, Minmax semi-gloss is my favorite.. simple, quick and always looks great....


Thanks Barry, that process sounds very straightforward. I will give it a try on an upcoming box I’m working on!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 6, 2021)

BangleGuy said:


> Thanks! I bought some buffing wheels for my Dremel and am going to give those a try with the Tung oil.


Good idea. I keep forgetting about my Dremel and attachments. I bought a big plastic box of them a couple years ago and they're still in the drawer.


----------



## Barb (Jan 8, 2021)

That's a gorgeous box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 9, 2021)

Very cool looking box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2021)

Great box Eric! I do exactly what Barry described, straightforward and simple process that works really well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fourthbest (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow. This things is really nice. I don't think I would ever have the courage to do something like this on my first go at CNC. But I guess sometimes you just go to run before you can walk.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 18, 2021)

Fourthbest said:


> Wow. This things is really nice. I don't think I would ever have the courage to do something like this on my first go at CNC. But I guess sometimes you just go to run before you can walk.


Thanks Daniel. I am working on applying a finish to box #2 and I just started #3 over the weekend. I will post some progress pics pretty soon. My third box is a bit ambitious with a resin casting step after rough machining a burl. We’ll see if it’s a success or fail :) 
So far #3 is a little too tall, and I’ve bumped the router spindle into the wood twice now. I need to keep an eye on my tool stickout and plunge depth better.


----------

